# RCON tool for Mac OS X ??



## -AAT-TAZDEVIL (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

Got RCON rights for our clan servers a few days ago. All the other players are using Windows and run besides the game a little rcon tool to manage the players on the server (kick, ban, send console messages). Trying to find now something similar for Mac and can't find ANYTHING !! 

I did find programs to set up servers and all that stuff, so in my point of view it's almost impossible that no little RCON tool exists for Mac OS X ! Anybody has any idea ?? Any help would be greatly appreciated !!

P.S. We run COD UO 1.41 on our servers, and they don't wan't me to use the console RCON, say it's unsafe cause you have to enter the server password everytime you perform an rcon command. 

Thanks for your help !! 


Oliver
-AAT-TAZDEVIL


----------



## BlackFlag (May 1, 2006)

I have heard about iClanASC.  You could try that. 

Think it's only a beta, but it's better than nothng!


----------



## -AAT-TAZDEVIL (May 1, 2006)

Blackflag, this is EXACTLY was I was looking for and couldn't find anywhere in the net, MANY thanks for your help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

